
Ask HN: Stay or move out? - confusionus
I am currently working as an engineer in a high growth tech startup in SF. I am in a team with superb+senior engineers, which makes it harder to stand out. There is learning, sure, but fewer opportunities to make a lot of impact. Should I move out to a different team that might be smaller, with fewer old-timers? What is a better move career wise?
======
calcsam
Are you early or late in your career? Do you want to earn or learn?

[https://bothsidesofthetable.com/is-it-time-for-you-to-
earn-o...](https://bothsidesofthetable.com/is-it-time-for-you-to-earn-or-to-
learn-34270acd2f4)

~~~
confusionus
Thanks for that link. I realize this is a learn opportunity for me. But my
question was aimed at figuring out if it is better to stick with a team of old
timers in the company where I have limited opportunities to make a big impact.
vs. joining a new team with potentially better opportunities.

------
greenyoda
If the company is growing quickly, you might soon end up being more senior
than some of the new hires, and that might give you opportunities to move into
a role with greater responsibility and impact.

As someone who began my career by learning from some experienced and talented
developers, I highly recommend staying. You may not have this opportunity in
future jobs.

~~~
confusionus
Well, that's really debatable. Because the company is growing quickly, there
is more name recognition, so the company is able to hire subject matter
experts. Even I do know more than them about the specifics pertaining to the
company/history of why something was written a particular way, they still
would know more about the domain.

Also, I wasn't going to switch jobs, just want to move to a different team.
Thanks for your comment.

